# DNS for NAT'd domain with dynamic IP



## gpatrick (Sep 11, 2010)

My firewall is in place and working properly where I have a DMZ and internal LAN.  I have a domain registered with namecheap.com and have a dynamic IP.  Right now I have the servers running with a hostname of mail.my.domain and dns.my.domain and http://www.my.domain in the DMZ.

How do i setup DNS so internally I can access mail.myname.com or http://www.myname.com from both the Internet and internally?  Internally I can type the IP of http://www.myname.com and go there, but that isn't what I want.

namecheap.com is the registrar and I'm using their nameservers, so I only want DNS locally.


----------



## gpatrick (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I found my answer at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bind9-named-configure-views/


----------

